# Hunting Rivers



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys newbie to waterfowl and had a question....what kind of rivers can you hunt ducks on? I have a canoe that I thought about camo-ing up to jump shoot and/or do some sort of river huntin. Just don't know the regs and/or which rivers it is legal or a good idea to hunt on. Help always appreciated.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Cuyahoga river out by ladue can be very good at times 
Put in T eldon russel park go upstream a mile or so


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Have they cleared the log jams upstream from the launch? A few yrs back u couldn't get far up without going over jams and trees across the river.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Jams are always a problem I used to run a 16 footer up the river 
Was never stopped by log jams


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think anyone tends to the river clearing out jams. Same trees have been down in the river for years. I just think heavy rain and strong current moves some jams. Take a few trips down river during daylight to get to know it before you hunt it. And watch anchoring up due to land ownership.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

I am in the Columbus area. Anyone have suggestions for rivers near Central ohio?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

snag said:


> Have they cleared the log jams upstream from the launch? A few yrs back u couldn't get far up without going over jams and trees across the river..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I've been kayak fishing the river quite a bit this summer. The log jams are still there upstream and a pain. I did manage to get across some when the river was high. I was trying to go from Eldon Russell up towards Lost Lake. A good place for you to put in at is off State Route 87. There is a parking place there that is pretty big as long as it's not flooded.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> I've been kayak fishing the river quite a bit this summer. The log jams are still there upstream and a pain. I did manage to get across some when the river was high. I was trying to go from Eldon Russell up towards Lost Lake. A good place for you to put in at is off State Route 87. There is a parking place there that is pretty big as long as it's not flooded.






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I went upstream a few times and good water u can go over some all jams , but at low water it, s a bear . I went in at 87 a few yrs back for pike upstream and had only one jam to get out and go around lots of lily pads up there. Tried to find a trib to get into lost lake found a small stream but ran out of floatable water.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

